# Yak question



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am looking into buying a fishing kayak but I just have a question first. I am pretty much about set on which kayak i want, the oldtown vapor 10 angler. I have been looking on where to find it, but cant seem to locate it. However, dicks has a kayak, the oldtown trip 10 angler. It looks almost identical and looked like the same features. Its the same price as the vapor 10 angler. I can not find the difference. Is it the same kayak? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you, Tyler

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyler9219,
Dunham Sports has the Vapor 10 for $299. The Vapor, Trip and the Vapor Angler all come out of the same mold.

I don't understand why they have the Trip priced at $499.

The Angler model has more features than either one and it runs about $450.

* Dick's Sporting Goods has a 30 day price increase guarantee. Which means if you pay $xxx for it and it goes on sale in the next 30 days, you'll get the difference back.

* That being said, if you request being put on Dunham Sports' email list, you can get notified of sales and 20% Off coupons. I did this on my first Vapor and it was being sold for $299 - the 20% off, so I purchased 2 of them and gave one to my brother. 



My brother and his Vapor:



Also, Perception just came out with their angler model called the Sound 10.5 Angler. I recently purchased this one at Gander Mtn., for $399.





Good luck with your search!
Bowhunter57


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the great info!!!! Is getting the angler worth it?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyler9219 said:


> Thanks for the great info!!!! Is getting the angler worth it?


If you're talking about the Old Town Vapor, *no*. You can see how much or how little you can add to them with accessories, from the two photos of mine and my brother's Vapors.

The flat spots behind the cockpit, where the flush mount rod holders go are there in all models of the Vapor. So, you can install them for $8 each at Walmart. Most angler models will come with only 1 Scotty rod holder.
The basic Vapor 10 runs around $299, but the Vapor Angler is around $499. You can add a lot of accessories for that money difference.

When you're talking about the Perception angler model, I'd say* yes *it's worth it, because their other models have too much rocker and bevel to the hulls, making them too unstable for fishing.

I hope this helps.
Bowhunter57


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you again for all of the information I have been looking at the models trying to see if there's a flat spot anywhere in the front for where you can mount a transducer for a depth finder but it does not look like they have any sort of flat surface is that true?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyler9219 said:


> I have been looking at the models trying to see if there's a flat spot anywhere in the front for where you can mount a transducer for a depth finder but it does not look like they have any sort of flat surface is that true?


It's difficult to see in the above photo, due to the paddle handle covering it, but I attached a treated 1x6 to the underside of the molded tray. The fish finder base is attached to the board. I used zip ties for excess wires from the fish finder to the transducer, to keep them out of the way of your feet.
* I used SS bolts with nylock nuts on all attached accessories. 

Here's a photo of how I attached the transducer with a block of Duct Seal (electrical putty) and above it you can see the 1x6 board that I'm referring to for the fish finder base. The water temperature won't be accurate, for 30 minutes or so, but it will read as good as if it were directly in the water. Plus, you don't have to worry about it getting scraped off. I store my kayak on its' side and transport it upside down and I've never had the Duct Seal come loose. 



Bowhunter57


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow thats a very nice setup!!! Doesnt the transducer have to be on a flat surface as well tho?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyler9219 said:


> Doesnt the transducer have to be on a flat surface as well tho?


No. As you can see, it's riding in the "v" portion of the keel. Air bubbles are the "enemy" of a transducer. As long as there are no gaps between the Duct Seal and the hull, it will read perfectly.

I clean the hull with Windex, dry it and roll the block of Duct Seal onto the hull. Once it's in place, take the transducer and press it into the Duct Seal...all the way to the hull. When it bottoms out on the hull, take your fingers and press the surrounding Duct Seal putty on and around the transducer. This will hold it in place and it will be ready to use, as soon as it's in place. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Alright that sounds fantastic! Im looking into the lowrance elite 4 depthfinder/chart plotter, but im not sure if it will work with a kayak because it needs a different battery source i believe. I think they said nine volt?

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Tyler9219 said:


> Alright that sounds fantastic! Im looking into the lowrance elite 4 depthfinder/chart plotter, but im not sure if it will work with a kayak because it needs a different battery source i believe. I think they said nine volt?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I could be wrong here but I'd assume almost all fish finders and their accessories are on a 12v standard, because that's what all power is usually drawn from on a boat. I buy lead acid batteries that you'd see in a computer UPS backup typically 12v 8 or 9 amp hour, they power my simple depth finder for days on end. i can go 5 or 6 trips without a recharge. a buddy is using the same for a fancy Lowrance HDS5 and it seems to do just fine.


check out the sticky official OGF kayak mod thread from last year, lots of good info in there from alot of experienced guys as well as questions being answered.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

monsterKAT11 said:


> I'd assume almost all fish finders and their accessories are on a 12v standard, because that's what all power is usually drawn from on a boat.


I agree with monsterKAT11, as all boating accessories are 12v.

Us kayakers have to be the "mother of invention" sometimes.  I use a soft sided lunch box that I purchased at Walmart, to carry my battery and fish finder screen. I purchased the battery at Walmart for my riding lawn mower and it gets recharged by the mower, in between mowing and fishing.

There's a hard plastic case that the battery fits inside of, perfectly. Where an ice pack would go, is where I store the fish finder screen. All of the wiring with the alligator clamps for the battery terminals stay inside the kayak, as seen in the above photos. 





Tucked away in a nice carrying case.



Bowhunter57


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

What happens if you tip? And how heavy is that battery? Also tomorrow i am buying the kayak but i dont know if i should buy the vapor 10 or the angler version yet! I cant find the differences? Can anyone tell me? Thanks

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tyler9219 said:


> What happens if you tip? And how heavy is that battery?


Don't and about 14 lbs., but there are lighter versions. I was just utilizing what I have. Plus, this battery was only $12.





Tyler9219 said:


> Also tomorrow i am buying the kayak but i dont know if i should buy the vapor 10 or the angler version yet! I cant find the differences? Can anyone tell me?


The differences are in the accessories that come with the kayak. The Angler model comes with 2 flush mount rod holders in the back, 1 Scotty rod holder (mounted on the side) and an anchor trolley with an anchor.
* The anchor is one of those grappling hook styles and I don't care for them, as they get hooked on stuff and are difficult to retrieve. I use a 3 lb. dumbbell from Walmart and it works fine.

The hull designs are identical, but the colors are different. The Vapor Angler comes in tan or green and in 10' or 12' models. The Vapor 10 or 12, comes in those two lengths and in blue cloud or orange colors.
* The Trip, in my opinion, is an over priced version of the Vapor. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hmmmm doesnt seem like the angler is worth it than. And i will definitely try not to tip lol i may shy away from trickin out the kayak at first because this will be my first kayak and would also be my first depthfinder. But i am very tempted to set up a depthfinder.... 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

This is my 4th season with the Vapor 10, it was my first yak and a good intro yak IMO. It's still my favorite of 4 kayaks to paddle.

I got the XT and saved money by adding my own rod holders. If I was able to go out in the cold like I used to I'd be paddling the Vapor.


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good call.  When you can't decide which one, buy both and you can't go wrong. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Tyler9219 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeahhh my indecision lead to me "buying one for the lady"  

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

